
Warcraft 3 Reforged Menu Is a Webapp - arkadiytehgraet
https://mobile.twitter.com/colincornaby/status/1223073101312753664
======
arkadiytehgraet
Honestly, the whole thing is a total disaster. Yet another game driven by
bottom line profit and trying to save costs on virtually everything related to
development.

Hopefully users' actions - boycotts, refunds and review-bombs - will prove
useful in improving the situation, though I do not believe any game company
will learn anything from the incident.

